# 1991 Case IH 595 - Won't go forward!!



## BigEagle72 (May 10, 2013)

Hi Folks, I have a 2wd 595 with shuttle shift (reverser). One day last winter, none of the hydraulics worked. I changed the hyd/tran filter, and got some response. Then I changed the hyd/tran fluid, and filter, and all hydraulics began to work. Front end loader, steering, brakes, rear remotes, and reverse are all perfect. Going forward, a tiny bit of grade, and she just stops. Dealer says the shuttle shift "piston" is broken. I took off the top cover, and the piston is actually more of a clutch pack assemby. I can't afford to have the dealer do the work, so plan to do it myself. Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Look at. thread below this one" 3220 pto"i helped g2 diesel fix his shuttle it is the same as yours!!!

I can supply all the advice you need and i can supply a service manual which shows how to test and repair the shuttle

Drop me a PM with your e mail address for details if interested!!!


----------



## BigEagle72 (May 10, 2013)

Thanks cyrush, PM sent.


----------



## BigEagle72 (May 10, 2013)

I'm hoping to hear from someone who has done a shuttle shift piston assy rebuild.
(cyrush simply wants to sell me a service manual.)


----------



## BigEagle72 (May 10, 2013)

OK, I'm back I have had some health issues, so my tractor repair had to be put on hold. I also lost track of cyrush, who was having health issues of his own. I did buy a CD from him, but unfortunately it didn't contain the shuttle shift pull out and repair, but it did include the PTO shaft pullout. I think he may have gotten confused, when I stressed that I needed everything required for the shuttle shift rebuild. If anyone can offer some assistance, that would be great


----------



## BigEagle72 (May 10, 2013)

I was mistaken. cyrush did supply me with the required info. Sorry for the mix up......


----------



## WATTMD (Jul 10, 2014)

hey I am in desperate need on a service manual for a CASE INTERNATIONAL 595. Especially a fuel gauge schematic!


----------



## jedforyou (Jan 3, 2016)

did you ever get a repair manual for the 595? I really need one too...Jed [email protected]


----------



## BigEagle72 (May 10, 2013)

Jed, The dealer lent my their service manual, so I could photocopy the pages I needed. I had the repairs done, then I sold the tractor (due to health and financial reasons). Good luck, BE


----------

